# replace wood railing balusters



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

While it is a possibility you can reuse the handrail, it all depends on the type of iron balusters you use and the current code for spacing.
Ron


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

You will have to take measurements on the balluster top and bottom holes. Are the balluster tops square ended or pins? Is a shoe rail used on the bottom. How are the ballusters connected? Nails&glue?....dowels? The railing is always removable. How easy will depend on how it was installed. Have you picked out the new ballusters?

Maybe you should post a few pictures


----------

